# The Spirit,in theaters 12/25/08



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This film stars Samuel L. Jackson,Eva Mendes,Scarlett Johansson and features Gabriel Macht in the role of The Spirit.
It is directed by Frank Miller,and based on the graphic novel/comic book series from Will Eisner.The film is rated PG-13.
An overview/synopsis of the film can be seen at the following link.

http://movies.msn.com/movies/movie-synopsis/the-spirit.1/

Here is a link for two trailers/clips of the film.

http://movies.msn.com/movies/movie-trailers-and-clips/the-spirit.1/

And here is the link for the film's official site.

http://www.mycityscreams.com/

I saw previews of the film on TV during the holiday weekend.It looks like it may be pretty good.


----------

